# How to make your axis fmj's indestructable!!! continued.



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

those lok good - might try that myself


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Is there some advantage to doing this over just switching to aluminum arrows?


----------



## lawyer (Feb 5, 2010)

Why not just buy a better arrow? Trphy ridge crush arrows,work already perfected for you?


----------



## mamachay (Nov 30, 2004)

Great idea! So, anyone have a foot of 1916 shaft they could send my way? Everything I have is way bigger.


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

its cheaper to do this for now instead of buying more arrows. plus trophy ridge arrows are 2 gpi lighter than fmj's


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

having carbon on the inside of the aluminum will not allow it to bend as easy as just the aluminum, per easton anyways


----------



## BowArkie (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone tried this on the new N-fused fmj's???


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

thought i would refresh this thread, here are a couple of pics on my new nfused fmj's


----------



## miketheshooter (Dec 29, 2010)

How does this stop them from bending?


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting idea.

I like the idea of doing this to add to FOC. I just built a dozen arrows that have a FOC of 10.4% with a 100gn tip and would like to increase the FOC without going to a 125gn tip as that results in a 15.1% FOC.

Is this primarily/only for the HIT insert where the first 1/2" of arrow shaft has no insert material?
Would a carbon sleeve over a carbon arrow be nearly as effective as an aluminum sleeve? If not, perhaps the sole benefit would be to increase the FOC.

Interesting concept! I like it!


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

Doesnt stop bending...stops damaging of the end of shaft..i havent measured foc on it...u could make them longer to add more weight if you wanted


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

I used it on the standard axis as well to prevent damage...just to test them I shot them several times through 3/4" plywood and no damage even shot some expandables that may have slapback after impact and their was no damage...also I was bored


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

So what aluminum arrow would fit properly over a Victory VForce HV400 shaft to allow epoxying the sleeve?


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

So what aluminum arrow would fit properly over a Victory VForce HV400 shaft to allow epoxying the sleeve? The OD of this arrow is 0.283".


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

I dont know much about those..are they the same size as the axis nfused?


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry just now seen your od measure...ill chk on that for you


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Axis are 0.265"


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

I used the 1913 easton which was snug with no play on the axis...when I used them on the fmj they had a small amount of play but its all I had so I think you need the step up from the 1913...im sorry I dont know much about there aluminum arrows


----------



## Chepez (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey I work at a bow shop in Louisiana and gold tip kinetic inserts are the outsert hit inserts ad about 20 gr to front of arrow on my fmjs and work great for same affect juat a trick we found that works


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

I also work at a bow shop, and I noticed about someone mentioning the trophy ridge arrows (which are being discontinued even though they are a pretty tough arrow), anyways we had someone use the flush inserts rather than the insert/"outsert" (armortough insert) that came with the trophy ridge arrows, and I put them on my fmj's... the only thing is the trophy ridge inserts sold separately are/were pricey. Someone mentioned the bulldog nock collars, many people I know that hunt with Carbon Express put them at the front of the arrow, it keeps them from shattering if you hit something hard (like the humerous or the shoulderblade), my boss picks up extra nock collars to throw on the front of other arrows all the time (he won't touch Carbon Express... I don't blame him).


----------



## Chepez (Feb 16, 2011)

Carbon express is to pricey but Easton just came out with a 24.49 dollar arrow that is smaller than the fmj but like the acc superlite great arrow to expensive but I have heard about putting the nock collar on front of arrow just never saw the need when I shoot Easton and with the kinetic insert you just cut arrow 1/2 inch shorter


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah the new injexions are stupid expensive and fit a g nock straight into the arrow... those things are like needles.


----------



## Chepez (Feb 16, 2011)

I cut and tested new injections same length as my fmjs and shot tested them in a solid rynehart target penetration was 4 inches deeper but not worth the extra money to me I'm just glad easton sent us a free 12 pack at work cuz I have a short draw so only like 3 people I work with can shoot them so I'll prob end up with them but I love my fmjs great solid arrow no issues so far just make sure you check the before shooting them


Chaz Mò from Tapatalk


----------



## BowArkie (Jan 11, 2011)

Chepez said:


> Hey I work at a bow shop in Louisiana and gold tip kinetic inserts are the outsert hit inserts ad about 20 gr to front of arrow on my fmjs and work great for same affect juat a trick we found that works


So just glue the gt kinetic inserts into the fmjs & they're ready to shoot?


----------



## Chepez (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea we use aae impact bond supper glue just work fast and wipe off ASAP last forever. Try it you will be happy about the difference with expandable broadhead slap back damage and more penetration


Chaz Mò from Tapatalk


----------



## davdeer19 (Jan 8, 2011)

that is all good and well but what can we do to the back end of the arrows, I would like to know about finding the right unibushing to fit a g-nock like the acc's. The fmj s shoot so well for me and my league buds that we end up tearing each others arrows up. Anybody got ideas.


----------



## BowArkie (Jan 11, 2011)

Chepez said:


> Yea we use aae impact bond supper glue just work fast and wipe off ASAP last forever. Try it you will be happy about the difference with expandable broadhead slap back damage and more penetration
> 
> 
> Chaz Mò from Tapatalk


That's sweeet!!! Thanks for the trick man!


----------



## Chepez (Feb 16, 2011)

No problem I enjoy tinkering and helping others out here are some pics of what it looks like before and after


Chaz Mò from Tapatalk


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone know what size aluminum arrow I need to foot the *Beman Blackmax, Blackmax Elite, MFX Realtree - 400* spine arrow??

Thanks


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

Any Ideas

I have some 1916 arrows I thought would work on the Beman's. If you are looking for some 1916 to do some "footing" of your own shoot me a pm.


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone have some 2020 or 2018 pieces laying around that I could purchase just to check the fit before I buy some arrows??


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

yeah good cheap solution to reinforcing the tips of arrows , have been doing it for a while now , especially for my rabbit arrows using the australian made HOWIES VB's ( varmint busters) , as the arms on the collars will tend to destroy the end of the arrow due to leverage when they contact the ground . pretty much any carbon arrow i have for recurves or compounds are fitted up now , doesnt hurt to have that bit of extra strength up front
2216's i use on powerflights and beman hawk 400's


----------



## fire814 (Jan 29, 2005)

Chepez




Chepez 


Join Date: Feb 2011Location: Br LouisianaPosts: 17




Hey I work at a bow shop in Louisiana and gold tip kinetic inserts are the outsert hit inserts ad about 20 gr to front of arrow on my fmjs and work great 

Chepez,
What size do you use on the new camo FMJ 340's??


----------

